# The Movie Splash



## dzm (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for the title of a piece of music used in the movie Splash. That's the 80s one with Darryl Hanna and Tom Hanks where she's a mermaid.

There's a scene where he gives her a snow globe then they go outside and there is a string quartet playing the piece of music that began in the snow globe.

I have attached the audio here
View attachment 44

and I hope that will help in identifying it.

Any help you can give me will be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

dzm


----------

